# 2011 Blacktail



## Btension (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice Buck!!! Given me the itch!!

Next Friday we head out for Moose in Northern Ontario....can't Wait!!!!


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Btension! Deer season opened August 25th here on Vancouver Island - got that buck on the morning of the 27th! Have a great hunting season, hope you have some moose pictures to share after your trip!


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Heres some more pics of the damage the PX2 Ribrunner broadhead did! Not that I needed the blood trail, since I saw him go down but if I did I can tell you it was awesome! The gaping hole the 1 1/4" cut this broadhead created drained this buck in a hurry! Passed through ribs and the offside sholder!


----------



## Btension (Jun 28, 2011)

Slugman

That's letting the air out of him!!! Nice clean kill. Perfect! 

I will post some pictures here upon our return!!

Cheers Mark


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Looking forward to em!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Good job man!


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Awesome shooting Cam!! I still have 23 more sleeps until opening day but this makes it even harder to wait!!!


----------



## Littleram (Feb 17, 2007)

awsome use of some Darkhorse arrows eh?
Congrats
Basil


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks vtfcandy - have enjoyed your posts awesome blacktail posts in the western hunting section. I know there are some big ol bucks round these parts, heres hoping I get a line on one!


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Hang in there Jason, it will be opening day for you before you know it! Yes Basil it is a fine way to use a Darkhorse arrow - nice to see one coated from tip to nock in that lovely red color!


----------



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

Opened for archery on September 1st in NW Ontario for Deer. Cam Ben has the Stud 500's set for hunting. Will forward a photo soon. Can't wait!
Shane


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

nice...post em on the blacktail thread in the western section


----------

